# 2021 #2 Acrylic Acetate



## its_virgil (Jan 14, 2021)

Acrylic acetate. Total length 6.08. Cap length 2.38. Barrel length  3.70. Cap-Barrel threads M13 x .8. Section-Barrel threads M10 x 1.  JoWo #6 nib/feed unit.
Cap diameter:   .70"
Barrel diameter:  .60"
Enjoy and comments welcome.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## magpens (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice work, Don !!

I am glad to see a "slightly larger" pen !!

Now, if I go ahead and do the same I will feel that I am in good company !! .


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 14, 2021)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Penultimate (Jan 14, 2021)

That’s beautiful. The blank is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## turnit2020 (Jan 15, 2021)

Wowser!


----------



## Pierre--- (Jan 17, 2021)

Plenty of nice things in this pen Don. Did you glue the blank?

The only detail that I could be less found of is the barrel-section step. First, 2 mm OD difference is too much for my taste, as well as the way to make the barrel threads thinner at the beginning of them - instead of taking some meat off the cap. 

But a very elegant pen nevertheless.


----------

